# Do cockatiels shiver??



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

I have notice when i go to the aviary in the morning my Tiels are shivering a little Does this mean they are cold or is it a normal Cockatiel thing. Am fairley new to cockatiels just wondering wot could be wrong with them they n healthy condition eating and drinking normally.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they are not tame they will shiver as they will be frightened but the cold might make them shiver too


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels shiver frequently, because they're cold or nervous or for no apparent reason. If the shivering never stops there might be a problem, otherwise it's probably OK.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, well i just sprayed some water on my cockatiel and it started shivering after. Its not cold in the house its fairly normal. I guess its new to it thats why, ill keep an eye on him to see if it prolongs


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

One of my cockatel's favorite was to get warm after a bath is to perch on the lampshade of an incandescent lamp (wire filament type). The heat that's produced by the lightbulb keeps him warm as he dries off. You might try that and see if your bird likes it and stops shivering.


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

Ok thanks they dont shiver all the time just now and again i see themthey r just aviary birds not tame. Brob just nervous like u guys say. I do have a bit at top of aviary they can get out the wind and have put a board on one side to block wind a bit. They seem littl better.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea ive noticed the shake when they get scared. I guess u can call it shivering, seems normal when they get spooked


----------

